# Better word than "runt"



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I'll be honest and say the term "runt" to describe the smallest dog or any animals, slips off my tongue very easily* and like all of us *I don't mean it in a derogatory way. But...it just seems a bit harsh?

Is there a nicer tern to use or one in usage? Perhaps as we recently discussed, it's rather like the term bitch which has negative connotations to some? But actually is a correct term?

Barbara x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I believe runt is a correct term. I hear many Breeders use it, so I assume it's correct.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Runt is the term that I hear thrown around by Show breeder's so I too assume it is the correct term.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Yoshismom said:


> Runt is the term that I hear thrown around by Show breeder's so I too assume it is the correct term.


Just looked it up and it does indeed seem to be the right term 
Oh well...There must be something nicer 

Barbara x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Prime example of a runt. :wink: :lol: But we love our baby girl even if she doesn't depict being an actual dog. :lol:

But in seriousness, she wasn't the runt of the litter, she was an only baby. 

Her beside an 8" tall styro cup.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

are thoes puppy pics?! or adult


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I think that's Gianna full size right now. I believe she's 14 months and 2.4 lbs.? Theresa, please correct me, I'm going off my memory. She is a total fave of mine so I hope my memory serves me correctly. Bambi was also a "runt" Barbara. I just told people that she and her brother were born very small from normal, healthy size parents.


----------



## Sophie. (Mar 16, 2009)

I think runt sounds very harsh. I call the "runt" "The Special One" 
I always seem to get The Special One haha


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kioana said:


> are thoes puppy pics?! or adult


Those pics were taken today, she is 14 months old, and full grown. Teeny little booger, isn't she!?!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> I think that's Gianna full size right now. I believe she's 14 months and 2.4 lbs.? Theresa, please correct me, I'm going off my memory. She is a total fave of mine so I hope my memory serves me correctly.


Yep, that's her full grown, pics taken today at 14 months old. 

She was the only one in her litter.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I didn't get Gia until she was almost 5 months old, so I don't have any young puppy pics. But here she is at 5 months old. She could walk straight through the tiny 2 X 2 opening of a chain length fence. If you are familiar with the TY brand Beanie Babies, here she is next to one at 5 months. :lol:

We had to put chicken wire all around the bottom of our fence so that she couldn't walk straight out of the hole, which she did a few times. Talk about being a HANDFUL! :lol:


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes, I think the "Speial One" sounds nicer 

Barbara x


----------



## giff (Mar 7, 2009)

I hadn't really thought about it and use the word 'runt' often but when you actually take time to think, no - it doesn't sound very nice. Much prefer 'the special one'.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

TLI said:


> I didn't get Gia until she was almost 5 months old, so I don't have any young puppy pics. But here she is at 5 months old. She could walk straight through the tiny 2 X 2 opening of a chain length fence. If you are familiar with the TY brand Beanie Babies, here she is next to one at 5 months. :lol:
> 
> We had to put chicken wire all around the bottom of our fence so that she couldn't walk straight out of the hole, which she did a few times. Talk about being a HANDFUL! :lol:


Awwwww! I just love her!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> Awwwww! I just love her!!!


Thank you! She's a precious little Angel.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Okay, I had to share to Here is Chibi at 4 months old when we got him. The first pic is the one that made us fall in love with him. If I remember correctly he was 18 oz.










This 2nd pics are of his first bath 4 to 4 1/2 months old?


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Lil Chibi being bathed...Bless him and cruel mommy...only joking 
He's gorgeous and doesn't he know it! 


Gianna is so precious and I love the little "thumbprint" on her head. Am I imagining this, or does this have some special significance? On a spiritual level...sorry rambling now, I'll have a think!

Barbara x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

runt is a very harsh word..i use "pint size"..omg Gia is gorgeous..i want her!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Rosiesmum said:


> Gianna is so precious and I love the little "thumbprint" on her head. Am I imagining this, or does this have some special significance? On a spiritual level...sorry rambling now, I'll have a think!
> 
> Barbara x





*Princess* said:


> runt is a very harsh word..i use "pint size"..omg Gia is gorgeous..i want her!!


Thank you so much ladies! 

We just love her little thumbprint. It helps us find her. :lol: 

Princess, you might send her back when you get her. She is a handful! :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> Okay, I had to share to Here is Chibi at 4 months old when we got him. The first pic is the one that made us fall in love with him. If I remember correctly he was 18 oz.
> 
> This 2nd pics are of his first bath 4 to 4 1/2 months old?


Chibi was, and is an absolute sweetheart! I can see why you feel in love with your Angel! Beautiful little boy!

I think I have some bath pictures of Gia at 5 maybe 5 1/2 months old somewhere. I'll have to go look. 

I wish I had pics of her when she was a young puppy. That's the downside to getting them so late.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

i usually just say she was the smallest at birth
carrera was the runt out of 4 pups, but by 8 weeks she was bigger then 1 or 2 of them, now she is 8 lbs, long and slendor with no extra weight.
no tea cups here, just give us the whole tea kettle!

...that was a joke i know theres no such thing...


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

About a month after I had Chibi, I asked my breeder if she had baby pictures of him that I could have and thankfully she did. I will post a few of the pictures in the Picture's forum, and a little story about how I got him as I would love to know how you came across Gianna since you got her at an older age as well.


----------

